# screen flickers all the time

## queen

Hi Everyone

In the last 3 days the screen of the laptop started to flicker at the bottom of the screen. This flickering starts during the boot process and continues on until I turn off the laptop. I am trying to figure out if it's a hardware problem or software problem. that I have to upgrade the system due to other errors like xfce4-panel is not executable anymore (don't know why it started), but this flickering starts during boot, so I know it's not related to xfce4-panel. 

Here is some dmesg output:

```

[   24.314158] EXT4-fs (sda3): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[   24.314269] EXT4-fs (sda3): couldn't mount as ext2 due to feature incompatibilities

[   24.318013] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   24.949484] cgroup: cgroup2: unknown option "nsdelegate"

[   25.015698] udevd[2266]: starting version 3.1.5

[   25.191231] udevd[2363]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 0 09': No such file or directory

[   25.192048] udevd[2364]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 384 09': No such file or directory

[   25.198546] udevd[2374]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 1 09': No such file or directory

[   25.198848] udevd[2373]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 128 09': No such file or directory

[   25.203203] udevd[2387]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 256 09': No such file or directory

[   25.212983] udevd[2413]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 129 09': No such file or directory

[   25.220422] udevd[2441]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 3 e0': No such file or directory

[   25.222570] udevd[2448]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 4 ef': No such file or directory

[   25.222621] udevd[2450]: failed to execute '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh' '/opt/VirtualBox/VBoxCreateUSBNode.sh 189 257 00': No such file or directory

[   25.247638] vboxdrv: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[   25.247769] vboxdrv: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel

[   25.249759] vboxdrv: Found 8 processor cores

[   25.265949] vboxdrv: TSC mode is Invariant, tentative frequency 2294787351 Hz

[   25.265950] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 5.0.32 (interface 0x00240000)

[   25.266630] VBoxNetFlt: Successfully started.

[   25.269742] VBoxNetAdp: Successfully started.

[   25.276191] VBoxPciLinuxInit

[   25.276195] vboxpci: IOMMU not found (not registered)

[   25.729825] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   25.809246] Adding 4194300k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4194300k SS

[   25.844558] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   26.701675] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

[   26.701676] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link down

[   26.701723] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[   28.353975] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: link up

[   28.353985] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[   34.056090] [drm] Initialized

[   34.292592] pmd_set_huge: Cannot satisfy [mem 0xf7800000-0xf7a00000] with a huge-page mapping due to MTRR override.

[   34.292973] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[   34.292973] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[   34.293031] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[   34.298405] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   34.298406] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   34.300699] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[   34.331255] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS

[   34.331620] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   34.331814] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1f/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input11

[   34.332309] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   34.332443] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input12

[   34.332558] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[   34.335280] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   34.335458] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[   34.335463] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   50.303010] random: crng init done

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE

```

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    33.929] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    35.201] (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm

[    35.201] (EE) XKB: Failed to load keymap. Loading default keymap instead.

[    35.222] (EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied

[    35.287] (EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied

```

Please let me know if you need anything else. 

Thanks in advance for your help.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Some more hardware info?

Graphics card, panel (screen) of laptop....

----------

## queen

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Some more hardware info?
> 
> Graphics card, panel (screen) of laptop....

 

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM76 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)

03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

```

```
eix -I xfce4

[I] dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools

     Available versions:  4.12.0-r1

     Installed versions:  4.12.0-r1(16:28:47 01/20/18)

     Homepage:            https://www.xfce.org/ http://users.xfce.org/~benny/projects/xfce4-dev-tools/

     Description:         A set of scripts and m4/autoconf macros that ease build system maintenance

[U] x11-terms/xfce4-terminal

     Available versions:  0.8.6 0.8.7.2 ~0.8.7.3 ~0.8.7.4 {utempter}

     Installed versions:  0.8.6(16:30:40 01/20/18)

     Homepage:            https://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/start

     Description:         A terminal emulator for the Xfce desktop environment

[I] xfce-base/libxfce4ui

     Available versions:  4.13.4 {debug glade introspection startup-notification vala}

     Installed versions:  4.13.4(16:30:15 01/20/18)(-debug -glade -introspection -startup-notification -vala)

     Homepage:            https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/No_homepage

     Description:         Unified widget and session management libs for Xfce

[I] xfce-base/libxfce4util

     Available versions:  4.13.1(0/7) {introspection}

     Installed versions:  4.13.1(16:28:12 01/20/18)(-introspection)

     Homepage:            https://git.xfce.org/xfce/libxfce4util/

     Description:         A basic utility library for the Xfce desktop environment

[I] xfce-base/xfce4-appfinder

     Available versions:  4.12.0-r1 ~4.12.0-r2 ~4.13.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  4.12.0-r1(20:38:04 07/20/17)(-debug)

     Homepage:            https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-appfinder/start

     Description:         A tool to find and launch installed applications for the Xfce desktop

[I] xfce-base/xfce4-meta

     Available versions:  4.12-r1 {minimal +svg}

     Installed versions:  4.12-r1(16:32:52 01/20/18)(svg -minimal)

     Homepage:            https://www.xfce.org/

     Description:         The Xfce Desktop Environment (meta package)

[I] xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     Available versions:  4.12.2 ~4.13.2 ~4.13.3 {introspection}

     Installed versions:  4.12.2(16:31:44 01/20/18)

     Homepage:            https://www.xfce.org/projects/

     Description:         Panel for the Xfce desktop environment

[I] xfce-base/xfce4-session

     Available versions:  4.12.1-r1 ~4.12.1-r2 ~4.13.0-r1 {debug nls policykit systemd upower +xscreensaver}

     Installed versions:  4.12.1-r1(21:33:19 07/20/17)(nls policykit xscreensaver -debug -systemd -upower)

     Homepage:            https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/start

     Description:         A session manager for the Xfce desktop environment

[U] xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     Available versions:  4.12.0-r2 4.12.3 ~4.13.2 {debug libcanberra libnotify upower +xklavier INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"}

     Installed versions:  4.12.0-r2(20:38:57 07/20/17)(xklavier -debug -libcanberra -libnotify -upower INPUT_DEVICES="-libinput")

     Homepage:            https://www.xfce.org/projects/

     Description:         Configuration system for the Xfce desktop environment

[I] xfce-extra/xfce4-battery-plugin

     Available versions:  1.1.0 {KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  1.1.0(16:32:06 01/20/18)(KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            https://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-battery-plugin

     Description:         A battery monitor panel plugin for the Xfce desktop environment

[I] xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-plugin

     Available versions:  1.1.2

     Installed versions:  1.1.2(16:32:24 01/20/18)

     Homepage:            https://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-mount-plugin

     Description:         An mount plug-in for the Xfce panel

[U] xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin

     Available versions:  1.2.6 1.2.98 ~1.3.0 {+acpi debug hddtemp libnotify lm_sensors VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"}

     Installed versions:  1.2.6(02:02:07 07/21/17)(acpi hddtemp libnotify lm_sensors -debug VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia")

     Homepage:            https://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-sensors-plugin

     Description:         A panel plug-in for acpi, lm_sensors and hddtemp sensors

[I] xfce-extra/xfce4-time-out-plugin

     Available versions:  1.0.2 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.0.2(22:31:53 07/25/17)(-debug)

     Homepage:            https://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-time-out-plugin

     Description:         A panel plug-in to take periodical breaks from the computer

[I] xfce-extra/xfce4-xkb-plugin

     Available versions:  0.8.1

     Installed versions:  0.8.1(16:32:43 01/20/18)

     Homepage:            https://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin

     Description:         XKB layout switching panel plug-in for the Xfce desktop environment

```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

The flickering could be caused by:

1. It could be the background light of the panel

2. The panel could be defective

3. The mainboard could be defetive

4. CPU (graphics unit) could be defective

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> The flickering could be caused by:
> 
> 1. It could be the background light of the panel
> 
> 2. The panel could be defective
> ...

 

Or the ribbon cable connecting the panel to the motherboard could be loose or damaged. I used to have an Acer Aspire 5920-5A2G25Mi laptop with precisely that problem, a hardware design fault with that particular model.

queen,

It is unlikely to be a software problem, as Keruskerfuerst has pointed out. If you are still in doubt, boot any other OS (SystemRescueCD, *buntu, or whatever) from a CD or USB pen drive and see if the flickering still occurs.

If you are not confident dismantling your laptop, I recommend you take it to a repair shop.

----------

## krinn

boot and enter the bios and ...wait ; flickering? -> you have your answer to  "I am trying to figure out if it's a hardware problem or software problem."

----------

## Jaglover

Good idea, but not foolproof. Hardware issues like this my show only at certain resolutions and refresh rates.

----------

## krinn

yep but could be enough and so easy to check.

if the screen doesn't flicker, my second test would be a livecd/dvd

----------

## queen

Thanks for all the answers. The idea to enter the bios was very easy to check. It flickers. ;-( 

It's a Samsung laptop from about 5 years. I wonder if it's worth to repair it. If it's a ribbon, it might be worth. If it's other problem mentioned here it will probably cost a lot and worth to buy a new laptop.

----------

## Jaglover

Wild guess, the CCFL light wants to be replaced. Or maybe the inverter board wants a new capacitor.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

And: only the repair shop can order the replacment parts.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> And: only the repair shop can order the replacment parts.

 

This is simply wrong. For those in the US go to mouser.com for instance, and it is only one of many.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

How old is the Laptop?

----------

## krinn

 *queen wrote:*   

> It's a Samsung laptop from about 5 years

 

----------

## mrbassie

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Or the ribbon cable connecting the panel to the motherboard could be loose or damaged. I used to have an Acer Aspire 5920-5A2G25Mi laptop with precisely that problem, a hardware design fault with that particular model.

 

I'm thinking the same, fixed an old HP something or other for my dad a while ago, damaged cable.

----------

## queen

Actually it's almost 6 years old. I will go to a technician to fix it, but first I want to be more precise where the problem is: Either motherboard, gpu, ccfl or something else. I connected the vga cable to the tv and I see the same flickering on the tv. For the hdmi cable, I didn't see anything on the tv (no signal) even though I selected the correct hdmi connection for the tv. I will try to boot from disk on key ubuntu and do the same tests. 

I had another incident that happened twice: I entered the kernel and tried to configure one more setting about hdmi and radeon (this laptop has 2 gpu one is intel and the other is radeon). At some point when compiling the kernel, the laptop was shut down. The problem is of the motherboard? I don't live in USA. I can buy stuff from ebay or amazon or other good retailer, as long as it doesn't require soldering, because I don't have the knowledge nor the equipment. I am not afraid to dismantle the laptop (even though this laptop is much more complicated than my previous laptop).

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Does the screen or the background light flicker?

You can check this by using a light towards the screen.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Sun Jul 29, 2018 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## queen

I will check it today. Thanks for the tip.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> I connected the vga cable to the tv and I see the same flickering on the tv.

 

This points to the graphics card. If it is integrated on the motherboard as it usually is you are out of luck.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

1. It could be the graphics card. integrated in the CPU or "normal" graphics card

2. Could be the mainboard.

Both possiblities are costly.

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> At some point when compiling the kernel, the laptop was shut down.

 

Probably thermal shutdown. Dust builds up inside of laptops and the thermal paste ages and needs to be replaced. While thermal shutdown may save your CPU from instant death it points to an overheating issue. This in turn means all laptop internals are exposed to heat. And heat shortens the life of all electronic components, in particular electrolytic capacitors. In short, lack of maintenance shortens the life of your computer.

----------

## n05ph3r42

There is a bug, related to xf86-intel-video and xfwm-4.13. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=614564    Try to disable opengl flag for xfwm4.

----------

